# "For parts or not working"...why, exactly?



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

JL Audio 450/4 channel car amp: eBay Motors (item 220672689444 end time Sep-26-10 13:18:19 PDT)



> THIS AMP IS SOLD AS IS IT WORK AND PLAYS FINE ONLY ON THREE CHANNELS BECAUSE OF A BULLET HOLE THRU IT, ALSO ONE OF THE END FINS IS BROKE OFF. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION EMAIL ME




:surprised: :surprised: :surprised:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG thats a first. Must have gotten shot at while stealing it.


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG!


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

"Note to self, never use a JL amp for a bullet proof vest!"


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

"It's a solid amp, but not quite bulletproof" :rimshot:


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

"This Amp was the very amp in the back of the Fratelli's jeep during their escape from prison."


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if you sent it to jl for fixing


----------



## cobra93 (Dec 22, 2009)

If he's selling it, he must have lived. So It is bullet proof.:rockon::rockon:


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

I really wanna know how that thing got a bullet whole in it.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

go!tc said:


> I really wanna know how that thing got a bullet whole in it.


Message him and find out, then post his answer here.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

HAAHAH wow this takes "taking one for the team" to a whole new level!


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

Listing has ended, hopefully someone messaged him to find out what happened.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHA I actually seen that amp when it was still forsale on ebay. I was thinking to myself..."who would want an amp with a bullet....wait how the hell did it get a bullet hole in it.."


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd buy it if the price was right.....but I'm weird like that!


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey we know the JL amps aren't bulletproof. Now how bout the IA amps since they claim to be.


----------



## Acceleratorz (Aug 22, 2010)

omg lol, he should use polk amp they are strong!! ))) lol


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I think he dropped the amp when the bullet hit it and then the end fin snapped.

He thinks they take their music seriously in Missouri :laugh:


----------



## The-Big-Beat (Nov 10, 2008)

Interesting


----------

